# ( صلاة الصبح ) الاب انطون التكريتي



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

( صلاة الصبح ) الاب انطون التكريتي​






بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين 

امنحنا ربنا في هذا النهار رفاقاً صالحين , واخبار السلام , وافكاراً نقية , واعمالاً مرضية خالية من الامور العالمية .

وأعطنا عفة في افكارنا , وقداسة في شفاهنا , وعدلاً في احكامنا .

وهب لنا ربنا جسماً صحيحاً , وخبزاً كافياً , وعقلاً نيراً , وفهماً ثاقباً , ونجنا من الأهواء الرديئة ومن الشرير وكل ّ ظالم ومارد .

​وقدسنا بحبك وخشيتك قولاً وفعلاً لكي نصير بني النور آمين​


----------



## ميرنا (17 مايو 2012)

امين جميلة اوى الصلاة دى


----------

